# 1.63 / SL 77 / 55kg: Hardtail -> Trail Fully ?



## Citadel (30. August 2017)

Hallo allerseits,

meine Frau (1.63m / SL 77cm / ca. 55kg fahrfertig) und ich haben uns nach langer Zweiradabstinenz zum Wiedereinstieg dieses Jahr Hardtails zugelegt. Sie hat sich nach einigen Probefahrten für ein Cube Access WLS GTC Pro entschieden (Rahmen: 16” / Räder: 27.5”).

Als Streckenprofil waren ursprünglich Touren über leichte bis mittelschwere Waldwege angedacht. Es zeichnet sich allerdings zunehmend ab, dass neben den eher zahmen Hometrails mit dem Spaß am Biken auch mehr und mehr die etwas anspruchsvolleren Ausfahrten Einzug nehmen (Trailground Brilon, Trailpark Winterberg, mittelfristig evtl. auch mal leichtere Strecken im Bikepark und was Urlaubsorte an Trails so hergeben).

Bergauf und in der Ebene fühlt sich meine Frau auf dem Bike nach eigener Aussage sehr wohl, wirkt in Anbetracht ihrer relativ geringen Fahrpraxis im Gelände erstaunlich sicher und macht aus meiner Sicht gerade in etwas unwegsameren Terrain schnelle Fortschritte. Sobald es bei Ausfahrten etwas anspruchsvoller bergab geht und z.B. Absätze oder etwas größere Wurzeln dazukommen, zieht sie es gelegentlich vor, die Hindernisse zu umfahren oder auszulassen, was ja auch richtig ist, wenn man sich an den betreffenden Stellen noch nicht wohl fühlt. Ein (glücklicherweise folgenloser) Abstieg über den Lenker bei einer unserer ersten Ausfahrten noch mit geliehenen Bikes wirkt da sicherlich noch ein wenig nach.

Mir liegt natürlich viel daran, dass sie sich wohl fühlt. Das naheliegende - gemeinsame Fahrtechnikkurse - sind schon vorgesehen, werden terminlich aber noch einige Wochen auf sich warten lassen. Soweit so gut.

Etwas ins Grübeln gebracht hat mich aber das Feedback einer Freundin aus unserer Tourengruppe, die ein 2016’er BMC Speedfox SF02 SLX/XT in S fährt und die nach einem kurzen Tausch mit meinem Hardtail meinte, dass sie sich auf meinem Bike aufgrund der durch die Hinterachse eingebrachte Unruhe über Hindernisse deutlich weniger sicher gefühlt hätte als auf ihrem Fully. Dies hat mich in sofern überrascht, als dass ich umgekehrt zwar durchaus die Effekte ihrer Dämpfung und des flacheren Lenkwinkels wahrgenommen habe, aber auf dem gleichen Streckenstück zu keinem Zeitpunkt der Meinung war mit meinem Hardtail instabil zu sein.

Auch wenn ich bei mir selbst der Meinung bin, dass noch eine ganze Weile der Fahrer die Komponente mit dem größten Optimierungspotential sein wird, und dass ein sporadischer Ausflug in den Bikepark ja auch mit einem geliehenen oder gemieteten Bike stattfinden kann, bis man die eigenen Ansprüche etwas besser einschätzen kann, frage ich mich vor diesem Hintergrund nun doch, ob ein eigenes Fully es meiner Frau nicht auch auf den regelmäßig angesteuerten Trails etwas leichter machen würde, bergab das Gefühl von Sicherheit und Stabilität aufrecht zu erhalten.

Auch wenn ich bisher nur wenig Erfahrung mit Fullys habe, machte das Speedfox SF02 SLX/XT auf mich einen sehr spaßigen und direkten ersten Eindruck, ein etwas leichter Laufradsatz als der dort verbaute DT Swiss 483d dürfte das positive Bild noch bestärken. In S war es meiner Frau aber zu groß und sie ist dann auch nur einige Meter damit gefahren.

Wie ist eure Meinung z.B. zu einem 2016’er BMC Speedfox SF02 XT in XS für eine Fahrerin mit der o.a. Statur? Ist das als 29” noch stimmig oder sollte man bei einer so kleinen Rahmengröße eher bei 650b bleiben (in den 2018’er Modellen scheint BMC beim Speedfox bei den kleinen Größen ja wieder auf 650b zu setzen) oder die Frage nach einem neuen / weiteren Bike sogar noch eine Weile zurückstellen bis die Technik gefestigter ist ?

Besonders interessant wäre für mich im Hinblick auf Geometrie, Laufrad- und Rahmengröße aber auch auf das Ansprechverhalten der Federung natürlich die Einschätzung von Bikerinnen und Bikern ähnlicher Statur, aber auch eine Meinung der üblichen Verdächtigen aus dem Kaufberatungsforum, die mir bei meiner eigenen Kaufentscheidung geholfen haben (@Florent29 , @schoeppi , ...) würde mich weiterbringen.

Mittelfristig wird es für uns wohl ohnehin auf weitere Bikes hinauslaufen, die Frage ist halt, ob man es vor dem gegebenen Hintergrund und der aktuellen Angebotslage nicht einfach vorzieht und welche Kombination aus Bikes man wählt...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (30. August 2017)

Ich hab ähnliche Körpermaße (1,62m, SL 76, 56kg) und für mich wäre ein 29er keine Option - ich bleib bei 26. Wichtig ist eine gute Überstandshöhe (die ihr ausprobiert und nicht der Tabellen entnehmt!), sodass sie auch dadurch Sicherheit hat - insbesondere da du erwähnst, dass sie momentan gerne Hindernisse noch umfährt statt sie zu probieren. 
Die Sicherheit bei steileren Abfahrten kommt dann später - mit Vertrauen ins Bike, in die eigenen Erfahrungen mit Wurzeln in der Ebene und mit der Zeit. Die Fahrtechnikkurse bringen dann vermutlich weitere Sicherheit - so war's bei mir. Das kann man nicht alleine durch ein Bike herbringen.
Zum BMC und dem Ansprechverhalten der Federung kann ich nichts sagen - wichtig ist eh erstmal der Rahmen und die Geometrie, da die Federung eingestellt und notfalls ausgetauscht werden kann... Und da hilft nur Probefahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (30. August 2017)

Citadel schrieb:


> frage ich mich vor diesem Hintergrund nun doch, ob ein eigenes Fully es meiner Frau nicht auch auf den regelmäßig angesteuerten Trails etwas leichter machen würde, bergab das Gefühl von Sicherheit und Stabilität aufrecht zu erhalten.



Ja natürlich ist das so.

Gott sei Dank habt ihr bzw. deine Frau die Erfahrung mit dem Speedfox selbst gemacht sonst hätte es gleich wieder geheissen ich würde nur BMC empfehlen. 

Gerade eben das Rad ist super-sicher und hilft dem Fahrer sehr.
Einer meiner Bike-Kumpels ist an sich mehr so der Fahrtechnik-Legasteniker, aber seitdem er Speedfox fährt hält er sich für Aaron Gwin.
Übertreibung macht anschaulich. 

Ein Stückweit ist das natürlich auch den 29er Laufrädern zuzuschreiben.
Den Geodaten nach passt sie schon auf das XS, aber das müsst ihr in jedem Fall ausprobieren.

Das 2018er in 27.5 hat 14mm weniger Stack, ist aber sogar länger von Reach und Oberrohr wie das 29er.
Kleiner ist es also nicht wirklich.
Auch der Radstand ist länger.

Die Ausstattung ist beim 2016er über jeden Zweifel erhaben.
Und ich nehme mal an ihr bekommt auch einen sehr ordentlichen Preis.


----------



## mw.dd (30. August 2017)

Citadel schrieb:


> Als Streckenprofil waren ursprünglich Touren über leichte bis mittelschwere Waldwege angedacht. Es zeichnet sich allerdings zunehmend ab, dass neben den eher zahmen Hometrails mit dem Spaß am Biken auch mehr und mehr die etwas anspruchsvolleren Ausfahrten Einzug nehmen (Trailground Brilon, Trailpark Winterberg, mittelfristig evtl. auch mal leichtere Strecken im Bikepark und was Urlaubsorte an Trails so hergeben).



Ganz ehrlich: Solche Geschichten wiederholen sich regelmäßig. Es wird ein Rad gekauft, was einigermaßen nach Mountainbike aussieht und wenig kostet; nach kurzer Zeit steigen die Ansprüche und es muss was neues her.
Ehrlich gesagt halte ich genau deswegen solche Räder eben nicht für geeignet zum (Wieder-)Einstieg. Mit einem Rad der Kategorie Trail-/AM-HT (wenn das Geld für ein Fully nicht reicht) hat man länger mehr Spaß und auch von Anfang an mehr Sicherheit.

Was nun? Nochmal Geld in die Hand nehmen und was ordentliches kaufen!
Wenn das Budget da ist ein Fully (mehr Sicherheit -> schnellerer Lernerfolg -> mehr Spaß).
Die Laufradgröße spielt übrigens eine untergeordnete Rolle, wenn der Rest passt.

Das Thema "Überstandshöhe" wird m.E.n. auch überschätzt. Es gibt keine Situation beim Fahren im Gelände, in der es hilfreich ist, mit beiden Füßen auf dem Boden zwischen Sattel und Lenker zu stehen.



Citadel schrieb:


> In S war es meiner Frau aber zu groß



Sicher? Eine Bekannte von mir (1,64) fährt ein Trailfox in S und das ist ihr sicher nicht zu groß.


----------



## schoeppi (30. August 2017)

Ich vermute auch das es lediglich zu groß gewirkt hat beim Umstieg.
Ein bisschen Eingewöhnung brauchts schon.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (30. August 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das Thema "Überstandshöhe" wird m.E.n. auch überschätzt. Es gibt keine Situation beim Fahren im Gelände, in der es hilfreich ist, mit beiden Füßen auf dem Boden zwischen Sattel und Lenker zu stehen.
> 
> [/QUOTE


Für mich ist die Überstandshöhe schon wichtig - vielleicht ist das ja so ne Frauensache, aber vielleicht wurde deshalb die Frage auch im LadiesOnly-Bereich gepostet - eben um auch Frauenmeinungen zu hören!
Beim Fahren ist es vielleicht nicht wichtig, aber beim Absteigen, was man auch im Gelände mal tut - und wenn man in der Fahrtechnik nicht sicher ist, dann meist auch nicht beim immer so empfohlenen "nach hinten absteigen". Und selbst heute behaupte ich, habe ich mich in der Fahrtechnik gesteigert - auch durch Üben, aber ich hab noch nie wirklich das kontrollierte Absteigen geübt - ich übe lieber das kontrollierte Fahren. 
Und wenn man mal stehen bleibt in Fahrpausen, um mit jemandem zu reden/Tipps zuzuhören/etc., ist es auch bequem, wenn man über dem Rad stehen kann - mit beiden Füßen auf dem Boden.


----------



## mw.dd (30. August 2017)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> vielleicht ist das ja so ne Frauensache, aber vielleicht wurde deshalb die Frage auch im LadiesOnly-Bereich gepostet


Ich meine, das es sowohl aus rad - als auch fahrtechnischer Sicht keine generellen Unterschiede zwischen Männern und Frauen gibt.


WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> aber ich hab noch nie wirklich das kontrollierte Absteigen geübt


Das ist m.E.n. aber wichtig, sobald es ins Gelände geht; in schwierigem und steilem Gelände erst recht. Ein Abstiegsversuch nach vorn in einem Notfall geht unabhängig von der Überstandshöhe immer schief und tut weh.


----------



## Florent29 (30. August 2017)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> dann meist auch nicht beim immer so empfohlenen "nach hinten absteigen".



Wer empfiehlt denn sowas? 



WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Und wenn man mal stehen bleibt in Fahrpausen, um mit jemandem zu reden/Tipps zuzuhören/etc., ist es auch bequem, wenn man über dem Rad stehen kann - mit beiden Füßen auf dem Boden.



DAS ist ein Argument! 

@Citadel Nachdem du mich schon markiert hast: Zufällig ist meine Freundin auch nur ca. 1,65 cm groß - und sie ist von den meisten 29ern auch nicht so überzeugt. Das hat bei ihr jetzt weniger mit Nach-hinten-absteigen zu tun, das hat sie sich zum Glück gar nicht erst angewöhnt, sondern damit dass sie einfach die "Handlichkeit" der kleineren Laufräder schätzt. Deshalb auch 26 am Fully und 27,5 am Hardtail. ABER, @WarriorPrincess , trotz nicht so langer Beine hat sie zwei Herrenbikes, aber eben in Größe S.

Neben einer passenden Geometrie ist mM nach übrigens das Gewicht entscheidend: Nichts ist peinlicher, als wenn er auf dem 12,5kg-Carbon-Trailbike vorneweg stürmt und sie auf dem 15kg-Hardtail hinterherzuckelt. Sowas beendet schnell mal nicht nur die gemeinsamen Ausflüge, sondern auch die Beziehung. Das Fully meiner Freundin ist daher auch gute 2,5 kg leichter als meines.


----------



## Florent29 (30. August 2017)

Nochmal zur Illustration:






Niedriges Herrenbike in S: Passt.


----------



## Citadel (30. August 2017)

@WarriorPrincess

auch wenn 26'er bei einem neuen Bike kaum in Betracht kommen dürften, ist die Laufradgröße sicherlich ein zentraler Punkt. Bei ihren eigenen Probefahrten kam meiner Frau das Cube in 27.5" deutlich handlicher vor als die 29'er, die sie ausprobiert hat. Allerdings beschränkten sich diese Probefahrten darauf, die übliche Stangenware bei den größeren örtlichen Händlern auf dem angrenzenden Parkplatz oder einem rudimentären Testparcours, wo die größte Herausforderung kleine Wellen in Kopfsteinpflaster waren, auszuführen. Interessanterweise habe auch ich aufgrund der gleichen Eindrücke und Probefahrten anfänglich zu 650b tendiert, musste dann aber für mich feststellen, dass ein passendes Bike viele der ursprünglichen Vorbehalte gegenüber 29'ern über den Haufen werfen kann. Allerdings ich bin auch 10 cm länger.

Auf meinem Bike hat sie, obwohl es ihr eine Nummer zu groß war, ihre ursprüngliche Einschätzung bezüglich der Handlichkeit von 29'ern auch etwas revidiert und merkte auf dem Trail von sich aus ein im Vergleich zu ihrem Bike geschmeidigeres Abrollen über Wurzeln und freieres Rollen an.

Das Thema Überstand sehe ich ähnlich. Zwar mag es, wie @mw.dd anmerkt, durchaus sein, dass es im Gelände keine Situation gibt, in der ein Stehen über dem Oberrohr erforderlich ist, für jemanden der zuletzt ein City Bike gefahren ist, ist es aber die instinktive Reaktion. Und selbst wenn man andere Optionen des Abstiegs bewusst trainiert, gibt das Gefühl, auch auf das Bekannte zurückgreifen zu können, Selbstvertrauen, und nicht zuletzt um dieses geht es hier.



WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> vielleicht wurde deshalb die Frage auch im LadiesOnly-Bereich gepostet - eben um auch Frauenmeinungen zu hören!







mw.dd schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Solche Geschichten wiederholen sich regelmäßig. Es wird ein Rad gekauft, was einigermaßen nach Mountainbike aussieht und wenig kostet; nach kurzer Zeit steigen die Ansprüche und es muss was neues her.
> Ehrlich gesagt halte ich genau deswegen solche Räder eben nicht für geeignet zum (Wieder-)Einstieg. Mit einem Rad der Kategorie Trail-/AM-HT (wenn das Geld für ein Fully nicht reicht) hat man länger mehr Spaß und auch von Anfang an mehr Sicherheit.



Das sehe ich etwas anders. Ohne jetzt in diesem Thread die Frage ausdiskutieren zu wollen, ob es es überhaupt sinnvoll ist ein Bike zu suchen, welches einer Fahrerin mit knapp über 50kg den Spagat zwischen Alpentouren im Urlaub und Bikepark ermöglicht, wage ich mal die Behauptung, dass ein Einsteiger, der sich nicht im Vorfeld aktiv und zeitintensiv mit der Materie auseinandergesetzt hat bzw. auf wirklich fachkundige Hilfe zurückgreifen kann, unabhängig vom eingesetzten Kapital mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit einen suboptimalen Erstkauf tätigen wird. Und selbst wenn die Bereitschaft zur Einarbeitung in das Thema da ist, muss man auch Händler mit dem passenden Portfolio an Bikes und Größen vor Ort haben oder bereit sein auch mal den einen oder anderen Nachmittag Fahrzeit einzusetzen um ein vielversprechendes Bike zu testen.

Meine Frau und ich haben da sehr unterschiedliche Ansätze, sie war bei einigen Händlern vor Ort, hat sich auf einige Bikes gesetzt und mit relativ wenig Zeitaufwand ein Bike ausgewählt, auf dem sie sich wohl gefühlt hat und auch weiterhin fühlt, und dass ein Fahrprofil, welches für sie in jedem Fall auch längerfristig relevant sein wird, gut abdeckt. Ich dagegen habe Freunde befragt, das Internet bemüht, mich in dieses Forum eingelesen, auch mal 2-3h Anreise für eine Probefahrt investiert. Habe ich damit ein Bike gefunden, welches evtl. etwas besser zu mir passt und mir etwas mehr Spielraum gibt, bis auch ich ein weiteres Bike brauche? Das mag sein, aber wenn ich Opportunitätskosten einrechne, hat meine Frau bestimmt noch 1-2 Bikes gut.

Vor diesem Hintergrund sehe ich die ursprüngliche Kaufentscheidung auch nicht als Fehler, denn sie wurde mit dem klaren Wissen getroffen, dass wenn es Spaß macht, es nicht bei einem bzw. diesem Bike bleiben wird.



mw.dd schrieb:


> Was nun? Nochmal Geld in die Hand nehmen und was ordentliches kaufen!



Du lässt das so klingen, als wäre das negativ. Ich freue mich darüber, dass meine Frau und ich bisher gemeinsam und mit Freunden Spaß hatten und freue mich noch mehr, wenn man das durch ein anderes / weiteres Bike nochmal erweitert ausleben kann.

Interessanter ist für mich die Frage, mit welcher Kombination aus Bikes man sich künftig aufstellt. Würdet ihr ein Trail-Fully wie z.B. das SF02 so einschätzen, dass es ein XC HT weitgehend ersetzen kann und dann ggf. irgendwann nach oben hin durch etwas potenteres ergänzt werden würde, oder würdet ihr bei dem geringen Gesamtgewicht der Fahrerin das zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt angedachte Spektrum durch eine Kombi XC HT & Trail-Fully auch mittelfristig ausreichend abgedeckt sehen? Oder liegen XC HT und Trail-Fully so dicht beieinander, dass eine Kombi XC HT & AM Fully für sie erstrebenswerter wäre? Aus eigenem Antrieb in den Bereich vorzudringen, wo irgendwann ein Enduro Sinn macht sehe ich meine Frau aktuell nicht, da steht eher das sportliche Mitfahren in der Gruppe und das Erweitern der eigenen technischen Fähigkeiten im Vordergrund.



schoeppi schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank habt ihr bzw. deine Frau die Erfahrung mit dem Speedfox selbst gemacht sonst hätte es gleich wieder geheissen ich würde nur BMC empfehlen.


Darin sehe ich erst ein Problem, wenn man mit der Empfehlung dann nicht zufrieden ist, bis dahin... weitermachen 

Aber ich bin natürlich auch für Alternativen offen.



mw.dd schrieb:


> Sicher? Eine Bekannte von mir (1,64) fährt ein Trailfox in S und das ist ihr sicher nicht zu groß.





schoeppi schrieb:


> Ich vermute auch das es lediglich zu groß gewirkt hat beim Umstieg.
> Ein bisschen Eingewöhnung brauchts schon.



In XS wären die Abmessungen sicherlich vertrauter:

Cube Access WLS GTC Pro 16": Stack: 585mm / Reach: 397mm / OR Länge: 570mm
BMC Speedfox SF02 2016 XS: Stack: 598mm / Reach: 395mm / OR Länge: 566mm
BMC Speedfox SF02 2016 S: Stack: 602mm / Reach: 415mm / OR Länge: 588mm

Eine etwas längere Probefahrt mit dem SF02 in S wäre aber sicherlich aufschlußreich.



schoeppi schrieb:


> Das 2018er in 27.5 hat 14mm weniger Stack, ist aber sogar länger von Reach und Oberrohr wie das 29er.
> Kleiner ist es also nicht wirklich.
> Auch der Radstand ist länger.


Stimmt, der Reach ist länger, aber dafür mit einem sehr kurzen Vorbau. Mehr Radstand, dafür kürzere Kettenstreben... Für Fahreindrücke von Besitzern 2018'er Speedfoxes in kleinen Größen dürfte es allerdings noch zu früh sein.



Florent29 schrieb:


> @Citadel Nachdem du mich schon markiert hast: Zufällig ist meine Freundin auch nur ca. 1,65 cm groß - und sie ist von den meisten 29ern auch nicht so überzeugt. Das hat bei ihr jetzt weniger mit Nach-hinten-absteigen zu tun, das hat sie sich zum Glück gar nicht erst angewöhnt, sondern damit dass sie einfach die "Handlichkeit" der kleineren Laufräder schätzt. Deshalb auch 26 am Fully und 27,5 am Hardtail. ABER, @WarriorPrincess , trotz nicht so langer Beine hat sie zwei Herrenbikes, aber eben in Größe S.



Genau solche Infos helfen mir. Gab es 29'er, die sie nicht unhandlich fand ? Auf einem SF02 saß sie noch nicht, oder ?



Florent29 schrieb:


> Neben einer passenden Geometrie ist mM nach übrigens das Gewicht entscheidend: Nichts ist peinlicher, als wenn er auf dem 12,5kg-Carbon-Trailbike vorneweg stürmt und sie auf dem 15kg-Hardtail hinterherzuckelt. Sowas beendet schnell mal nicht nur die gemeinsamen Ausflüge, sondern auch die Beziehung. Das Fully meiner Freundin ist daher auch gute 2,5 kg leichter als meines.


Das sehe ich genauso. Mit etwas Optimierung sollte ein kleines SF02 deutlich unter 12kg liegen, das dürfte auch mittelfristig familienintern wettbewerbsfähig bleiben.


----------



## Florent29 (30. August 2017)

Citadel schrieb:


> Genau solche Infos helfen mir. *Gab es 29'er, die sie nicht unhandlich fand *? Auf einem SF02 saß sie noch nicht, oder ?



Ja - es gab mal ein Specialized Rumor in 29: http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/172713324051?chn=ps&dispItem=1

Das fand sie richtig klasse vom Handling her - war ihr aber dann zu wenig Federweg. Wurde leider in 2016 eingestampft.

Ansonsten war sie da nicht so begeistert von 29ern...BMC ging bei ihr eh nicht, da passt die Überstandshöhe nicht.

Allerdings fand sie anfangs auch 27,5 unhandlich - jetzt hat sie ein Giant XTC und findet's doch gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Citadel (30. August 2017)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Das fand sie richtig klasse vom Handling her - war ihr aber dann zu wenig Federweg. Wurde leider in 2016 eingestampft.



Und sieht dabei auch noch nett aus und ist leicht. Aber ja, etwas mehr als 120mm wären wünschenswert und um den Zustand eines gebrauchten Bikes und die Preiswürdigkeit einzuschätzen fehlt mir persönlich einfach die Erfahrung.

Es ist aber interessant, dass ihr das Handling so positiv in Erinnerung geblieben ist, nach heutigem Stand würde man ein solches Feedback bei einem Bike mit 453mm Kettenstreben eher nicht vermuten. Könnte aber auch mit der relativ kompakten Position im Bike und dem steilen Lenkwinkel zusammenhängen. Auf jeden Fall gut zu wissen.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (30. August 2017)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Wer empfiehlt denn sowas?


Hab ich schon öfters hören/lesen dürfen, dass man üben soll, über's Hinterrad abzusteigen. Vielleicht, wenn's in verdammt steiles Gelände geht, aber anfangs bestimmt nicht.
Meine Abstiege, die größere Blessuren hinterlassen haben, wären auch mit "Abstiegtraining" nicht zu vermeiden gewesen - z.B.fehlende Konzentration/Leichtsinn auf ner einfachen Schotteranbfahrt am Ende eines langen Tages... Ansonsten fahr ich das, wo ich mir sicher bin, bzw. beim Üben schwierigerer Stellen halt erstmal solche, die nur leicht über meiner Könnenstufe liegen, sodass auch das Absteigen nicht zu gefährich wird - und am besten dabei eh immer mit jemandem, der mich spottet.



Florent29 schrieb:


> @Citadel Nachdem du mich schon markiert hast: Zufällig ist meine Freundin auch nur ca. 1,65 cm groß - und sie ist von den meisten 29ern auch nicht so überzeugt. Das hat bei ihr jetzt weniger mit Nach-hinten-absteigen zu tun, das hat sie sich zum Glück gar nicht erst angewöhnt, sondern damit dass sie einfach die "Handlichkeit" der kleineren Laufräder schätzt. Deshalb auch 26 am Fully und 27,5 am Hardtail. ABER, @WarriorPrincess , trotz nicht so langer Beine hat sie zwei Herrenbikes, aber eben in Größe S.


Weiß nicht, ob ich das jetzt falsch verstanden hab - aber ich hab auch keine Damenbikes, sondern drei "Unisex"-Bikes. Ich hab halt mit 26er  angefangen - 29er fand ich für mich aus o.g. Gründen zu groß, wobei zusätzlich auch 29er an den S-Rahmen eher lächerlich wirkten... 27,5 hab ich probiert - fand das Abrollverhalten im Vergleich zum 26er nicht so viel anders. Ist halt auch Übungssache in die ich lieber Geduld investieren wollte und halt erstmal mit kleineren Hindernissen angefangen hab und die Technik (z.B. Vorderrad entlasten, bzw. leicht anheben zum Überfahren höherer Wurzeln) geübt habt, die man irgendwann auch mit 29er braucht, wenn die Höhe entsprechend ist. Egal mit welcher Laufradgröße läuft's nämlich irgendwann immer auf's Technik-Üben hinaus. 
Und ich weiß nicht, ob es stimmt - aber ich hab mal gehört (und es kam mir beides schlüssig vor), dass 29er a) schwerer sind, da mehr Material gebraucht wird (Schlauch, Mantel und Felge) und b) wegen der Physik und der (?)Zentrifugalkraft(?), dass das Rad auch irgendwie schwerer wird. Nagel mich da jetzt nicht drauf fest, mir wurde der Vergleich gebracht von ner Tafel Schokolade, die man an nen kurzen bzw. längeren Faden knotet und die im Kreis schwingt und dann sind die Kräfte, die die gleiche Tafel Schoki am langen Faden aufbringt, größer. Beeinflusst vermutlich die Handlichkeit/Wendigkeit... Zusätzlich zu den o.g. Argument zwei mehr, die mich von 26er überzeugt haben.


----------



## Florent29 (30. August 2017)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Hab ich schon öfters hören/lesen dürfen, *dass man üben soll, über's Hinterrad abzusteigen*. Vielleicht, wenn's in verdammt steiles Gelände geht, aber anfangs bestimmt nicht.



Jetzt kommt das große Mansplaining (sorry sorry sorry):

Der Meinung eines befreundeten (sehr guten) Fahrtechniklehrers nach hat das folgenden Effekt: Anfänger gewöhnen sich an, steile Stellen nicht in einer zentralen Position anzufahren unjd dann erst über der Kante das Gewicht zu verlagern, wie es richtig wäre, sondern bereits mit gestreckten Armen und Hintern hinter dem Sattel anzufahren, damit sie zur Not "nach hinten absteigen" können. Das ist weder der Übersicht noch der Kontrolle zuträglich und der Sicherheit schon gar nicht.

Ich lese das auch oft hier im Forum und es ist schlicht nicht wahr.



WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Meine Abstiege, die größere Blessuren hinterlassen haben, wären auch mit "Abstiegtraining" nicht zu vermeiden gewesen - z.B.*fehlende Konzentration/Leichtsinn auf ner einfachen Schotteranbfahrt am Ende eines langen Tages*... Ansonsten fahr ich das, wo ich mir sicher bin, bzw. beim Üben schwierigerer Stellen halt erstmal solche, die nur leicht über meiner Könnenstufe liegen, sodass auch das Absteigen nicht zu gefährich wird - und am besten dabei eh immer mit jemandem, der mich spottet.



Das geht mir genau so. Fehler mache ich meistens eher an den leichten Stellen, wenn ich mich zu sicher fühle.



WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Und ich weiß nicht, ob es stimmt - aber ich hab mal gehört (und es kam mir beides schlüssig vor), dass *29er a) schwerer sind*, da *mehr Material* gebraucht wird (Schlauch, Mantel und Felge) und b) wegen der Physik und der (?)Zentrifugalkraft(?), dass das Rad auch irgendwie schwerer wird.



Die Unterschiede im Laufradgewicht sind marginal - zB wiegt ein Nobby Nic in 27,5 laut Hersteller 720g, in 29 dann 765g. Das sind gerade mal 45g pro Reifen. Für Schläuche (tubeless!) und Felgen gilt Ähnliches: Das Mehrgewicht ist da, aber es ist nicht groß.

Das mit der Zentrifugalkraft ist dagegen tatsächlich zu spüren, hat aber Vor- UND Nachteile. Der Nachteil ist tatsächlich der, dass ein 29er, steht er einmal still, mit mehr Kraftaufwand wieder beschleunigt werden muß. Der Vorteil ist aber, dass ein 29er, wenn einmal in Bewegung, nicht so einfach durch Löcher, Wurzeln, Steine aufgehalten wird und auch die Spur besser hält. Je nach Fahrstil kann das ziemlich Kraft sparen - die man aber zu Beginn erst mal aufbringen muss.


----------



## schoeppi (30. August 2017)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Das geht mir genau so. Fehler mache ich meistens eher an den leichten Stellen, wenn ich mich zu sicher fühle.



Jo, dito.

Ich fall immer da wos eigentlich keinen Grund gibt.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (30. August 2017)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt das große Mansplaining (sorry sorry sorry):
> Der Meinung eines befreundeten (sehr guten) Fahrtechniklehrers nach hat das folgenden Effekt: Anfänger gewöhnen sich an, steile Stellen nicht in einer zentralen Position anzufahren unjd dann erst über der Kante das Gewicht zu verlagern, wie es richtig wäre, sondern bereits mit gestreckten Armen und Hintern hinter dem Sattel anzufahren, damit sie zur Not "nach hinten absteigen" können. Das ist weder der Übersicht noch der Kontrolle zuträglich und der Sicherheit schon gar nicht.
> Ich lese das auch oft hier im Forum und es ist schlicht nicht wahr.


Deshalb übe ich sowas auch nicht 

@Citadel: Ich weiß nicht, woher ihr kommt, aber schau doch mal im "Probefahr-Thread", ob bei euch in der Nähe nicht Ladies wohnen, deren Bike (meist auch kleine Größen) ihr vielleicht mal testen könntet - entweder, um einfach mal andere zu testen oder eines mit ähnlicher Geo wie das BMC: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/thread-fuer-probefahrt.553511/


----------



## Citadel (30. August 2017)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Neben einer passenden Geometrie ist mM nach übrigens das Gewicht entscheidend: Nichts ist peinlicher, als wenn er auf dem 12,5kg-Carbon-Trailbike vorneweg stürmt und sie auf dem 15kg-Hardtail hinterherzuckelt. Sowas beendet schnell mal nicht nur die gemeinsamen Ausflüge, sondern auch die Beziehung. Das Fully meiner Freundin ist daher auch gute 2,5 kg leichter als meines.



Es ist mir beim Nachlesen aufgefallen, dass dies auch auf die ursprüngliche Bikeauswahl bezogen gewesen sein könnte, daher als Randnotiz: Beim 2016'er Cube Access WLS GTC Pro handelt es sich um die Carbon Version mit knapp unter 11kg, die den Rahmen der Cube Reaction GTC Modelle nutzt, nicht um die 14kg+ Access WLS Version in Alu. Sonst wäre das von @Florent29 prophezeite Ergebnis wohl schon längst eingetreten. 

Das bedeutet allerdings auch, dass ein Fully, wenn es das HT als primäres Bike ersetzen sollte, nach etwas Optimierung unter 12kg liegen sollte, sonst dürfte es bei meiner Frau allein deswegen schon durchfallen.



WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> @Citadel: Ich weiß nicht, woher ihr kommt, aber schau doch mal im "Probefahr-Thread", ob bei euch in der Nähe nicht Ladies wohnen, deren Bike (meist auch kleine Größen) ihr vielleicht mal testen könntet - entweder, um einfach mal andere zu testen oder eines mit ähnlicher Geo wie das BMC: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/thread-fuer-probefahrt.553511/



Schaue ich auf jeden Fall rein, danke Dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (1. September 2017)

Citadel schrieb:


> dass es im Gelände keine Situation gibt, in der ein Stehen über dem Oberrohr erforderlich ist, für jemanden der zuletzt ein City Bike gefahren ist, ist es aber die instinktive Reaktion



Ich bleibe dabei: das kann im Gelände gefährlich werden; diese "instinktive Reaktion" muss wegtrainiert werden.
Angenehm ist es auch nicht, weil man die Sattelspitze ins Kreuz und die Pedale ins Bein bekommt.



Citadel schrieb:


> Oder liegen XC HT und Trail-Fully so dicht beieinander, dass eine Kombi XC HT & AM Fully für sie erstrebenswerter wäre?



Der Unterschied zwischen dem Cube und z.B. dem Speedfox ist ausreichend groß, das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Fahrräder. Was soll der Unterschied zwischen Trail- und AM-Fully sein?



Citadel schrieb:


> nach etwas Optimierung unter 12kg liegen sollte,



Das ist für die diskutierte Radgattung zwar möglich, aber teuer und schränkt von vornherein die Auswahl ein.


----------

